# Pier etiquette



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I was fishing off Myrtle Beach State Park Pier last Sunday and was approached by a local there. The water was flat and you could see the schools of bait coming up the shore line driven by the larger fish. A school came about 5 yards off the pier when I threw my KastMaster into them. I didn't catch anything but a local guy eventually landed a 9lb 15oz Bluefish from that school. After all settled down a guy asked me NOT to cast into the school of bait as THEY have been trying to castnet bait since 6 am. No other bait schools came close that day but it really got me thinking. He may have been trying to get bait since 6 but I have been planning my trip for 8 months..... If the schools did get close I wouldn't have thrown my lure into them as to give those guys a chance to net some. I did jig up a good size baitfish that they readilly accepted. They are there the whole year but I only have a 1 week stay to catch something. I give other fishermen space when the pier is crowded as not to encroach. Seems like they always get the end spots and save others for their buddies. Just trying to determine the proper edicate while fishing there. Thanks for any help.......................
Kim:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Where is skunk when ya need him?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Throwing a Kastmaster shouldn't bother the bait ball much. Have at it. But, it's best to throw to the sides of the bait anyway. 
They don't own the pier, the baitfish, or the water, but they'll have you think they do. You paid to fish just like they did. I've heard there's some unfriendly guys out there as well. I guess that confirms it. I've never fished it...Springmaid or Garden City for me. I'd drive a minute or two up to Springmaid if you're still down. Never met anything but nice people there.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I've already commented about the few regulars on the pier! I'll zip my lip...They don't own the pier..they know to keep their bounds when i'm there


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

im not gonna say much i have had it out with people over throwing in to bait but i can be a A$$h*le sometimes, should you throw into schools of bait? NO! should they have asked you nicely not to before you did? YES! in this case both partys were wrong and right!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Most of the predators are on the sides or under the baitballs anyway. You're better off throwing past a school and letting it come in underneath. They're looking to pick off fish separated from the school.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I threw into the ball the first time but over them after that. NOT the same school of bait but 5 different ones. Like I said before if the school was within casting net throwing I would not toss the lure out. I gave them the chance to catch them. If they were headed away then I would try and get them THREE guys with nets and not 1 bait fish to show for it given 4 chances. The person who asked me not to cast into the bait was very nice about it. He was not a jerk or anything just a little frustrated from not getting any bait fish. The way I see it now is the people with cast nets trying to get bait from the schools should SHOUT OUT "please don't toss your lures so we may get some bait". A friendly and honest solution. Also how many people know not to throw into schools??? I'm sure most of you here had done it before when your dad or friends informed you not to. It's a learning curve. One added comment. Say you want me to not throw to the schools so you can get your bait. I may miss a golden opportunity on a big fish but let you have your way. Would it be too unreasonable to ask you for a few "minnows" in exchange for me not screing the bait for you to catch. It seems things should work both ways...................
Kim:fishing::fishing::beer:opcorn:opcorn:

PS To whoever corrected my spelling thanks. I knew it was wrong but had to get off the computer.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

in all honestly, if u solidly hit a school of menhaden, a 5 ft net will net so much menhaden u are going to need a helper to pull the net up.

I actually know who you are probably talking about. That guy is very particular about ppl casting lures near bunker schools. Once the day was almost other, he became friendly. 

A quick tip, catching got-cha plug/other lures around bunker schools is very good chance to pull some bluefish. While summer blues average about just a foot long, u can catch better 14-17 inch ones from bunker schools (a bluefish needs to be slightly bigger than the bunker they feed on.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

If it was a black dude yellin at u I think I might know who it was.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> If it was a black dude yellin at u I think I might know who it was.


He brings memories too

but i was referring to a middle age white guy here


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Oh cause the dude I'm talkin about is still alive. One dude on a motor wheelchair and two others who like to hog the pier to themselves. Over 50 years old I think.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Noone actually yelled at me. Just a guy in his 20's, slender build about 6' tall, asked me to not cast to the schools. Just like having a normal quiet conversation. The 3 guys with nets were older and probably more experienced throwing the nets off the pier. They just couldn't get any bait in the nets. I've never had any problems with the locals on any of the piers. I'm sure there can be a few loose cannons in any crowd just haven't met them yet. 
Kim:fishing:


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Like SL said,you both pay to fish and have the same rights to try and catch fish.The fact that the fellow asked rather than " ordered", " yelled "
,or " barked ",etc.etc. is an indication that he knew you were doing nothing wrong.I've sat on that pier many,many hours over 30 years,even belonged to the SPFFA, and it is discouraging when you see many schools of bait come by and not be able to castnet them.However,a good king/float fisherman always has a triple or quadruple treble hook rig in his/her tackle box to snag menhaden when the schools don't get close enough to castnet.And,there have been many,many days when we would gladly pay anybody on the pier for a caught blue and some days when we'd be glad to pay for even a pigfish or pinfish.King fishermen/women know the bad days far outnumber the good days,even for a " local ".There are some really good folks that kingfish that pier that I have known for decades.


----------

